# Millie ready for a bike ride



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thought I'd share this photo of Millie, in her bike basket ready for a bike ride. She was so well behaved, just sat and enjoyed the wind in her fur


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaahh what a lovely photo


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wow! I might take up cycling!


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow!!! Is that a special thing for dogs to sit in or just a normal bike basket that cockapoos happens to fit in?!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh he's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry typed too quick and missed off the 's'. She's so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is fab, I have thought about getting something like that for when we go to the Lake District next year! It all depends on how big my little one grows though!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks very happy in it I must say


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> That is fab, I have thought about getting something like that for when we go to the Lake District next year! It all depends on how big my little one grows though!


Having just returned from the Lake District, I wouldn't recommend cycling on the roads, especially with a trailer on the back!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How cute!! xx


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Aw how sweet


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

That looks fab - just what I'm after for Poppy. Can you post the basket details?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I found the web site I bought it from, Canine Concept

http://canineconcepts.co.uk/r-dog-crate-reviews-2439-yes-1304506579-2

It is a special dog carrier which has a little lead clip inside that clips onto their collar. The reason I bought this one, was that it takes dogs up to 10kg. Millie is 7.3kg now and fits in it comfortably, so I can see her reaching 10kg and still being ok in it. 

It takes a little practice to use one. A good sense of balance is probably vital, as the dogs do move around a bit and that can upset your balance. A bit like trying to ride a bike with a bag of shopping on one handle. To start with I did click and reward for sitting or lying still. I hadn't used the bike for about 6 weeks and was worried that she would have forgotten what to do, but this time she was the most settled ever and just enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

:iagree:Millie is so cute!
She looks very happy in there - did she try to escape when she saw something interesting?


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

great picture, shes lovely


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> :iagree:Millie is so cute!
> She looks very happy in there - did she try to escape when she saw something interesting?


Not this time, she was just enjoying the ride. However, when she a little younger, say 4 1/2 months old, she got a little fidgety in it. She started standing up high and I had to do a bit of sit, stay commands and lots of treats. She never actually tried to get out. It was more being nervey.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a great photo! I cant believe how much like Dexter Millie is- they could almost be twins!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Thought I'd share this photo of Millie, in her bike basket ready for a bike ride. She was so well behaved, just sat and enjoyed the wind in her fur


she is really very beautiful!


----------

